# info needed!!!



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im in the hunt for my next boat
and i found this on CL 
wats everyones thoughts? 
i think its a sweet looking skiff
info on it or any help would be great 
thanks CS 
http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/1873782638.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

id go for it! it looks to me like a good little skiff. its really light and has a nice design. and the price doesent seem all that bad either with the motor and trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

also found this.
http://flatspirate.blogspot.com/2010/08/micro-glades-explorer-by-harry-spear.html


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

over priced and the layout is dumb...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Your not going to be walking on the gunnels, and remember to wear your rain gear.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a nice boat, but I'd run the numbers and see if it is what you want for your dough.

9.9 Yammy 4stroke......about $2300.
Trailer for that size......about $700

Only you can decide if the hull is worth $3900.

It looks nice, see if you can demo one.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you can get alot more fore the money. It looks sweet but not for that much money. A suv hull price is only 2900 and its a real boat


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice design? i dont see it.

those decks are not very fishable.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> those decks are not very fishable


well then, neither are these... 

There's less square footage for fishing
on these platforms, than there is on that skiff.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd take a look at www.spearboatworks.com and go through the photos of the build process. I'd also read the bio on Harry.

Not cheap, and not for everyone (me included) but it looks like the real deal for the right uses.

I always admire someone that can build a boat.....and catch a fish or two.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

you need to demo one of them. Just looking at the glass layout you can see that it does not have a false floor. You can see the hull pattern on the floor. Might have a lot of flex in it. It can be fixed just like any gheen by adding a false floor. Looks like it would be a great little micro though!

-Richard


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Way overpriced for what your getting out of it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Too much money for the hull and 120lbs for over 16ft skiff seems like a very thin fiberglass skiff waiting to break.

Get a gheenoe LT25 or Ankona SUV.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Read all the comments, don't know Harry at all, never met him...

Here's what I do know. For many years he was right at the top of his profession as a skiff guide, won tournaments, came up with fly patterns still worth using... If his skiff builds are any where near his reputation they're worth a close look. If anyone knows what you need in a small skiff it's Harry. I'll look forward to a chance to see one and maybe work it a bit...


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have seen this thing all over craigslist to, for the money I would definitely be getting a native suv instead of that thing. I'm not knocking it for anything other than the price, It just seems like you can have more for your money. LT25 have a better rep and cost less.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like it.

Ultralight, foam cored epoxy laminate, super shallow draft, low power requriements. Not a lot different in the theory than a Gladesman or NMZ Gheenoe, just built differently.

The materials here aren't cheap, epoxy is about 4 times the price of polyester resin.

If it's your thing, go get one, or at least try one out. I bet it isn't for everyone, but neither is a Gheenoe or a Gladesman.

Me? I'd build one, I know at least one fellow MicroSkiff'er who's mentioned dimmensions very similar to this for a build...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

not to be bashing anyone but this skiff to me is alot like a gladesmen, that i truley cant afford, and to me is overpriced, i had a gheenoe and im exploring my options as far my next skiff, i do want the draft to be low numbers and this thing looks like it would fly with a 15 hangin on it, and im sure the decks can be tweaked, as any cumstom skiff shop can do. i think its a cool looking boat, but thats me


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I emailed with Harry about 2 years ago and again a few months back. He seemed eager to get back into the boat business (not that he ever left though). His main web site is a bit old. He's got a good pedigree when it comes to boat building and designing so I doubt that this little skiff is a POS or a design that is waiting to self destruct on the water...at least not without the help of a drunk captain. He did have one of those hulls on CL for $2500 about a month ago. Not too bad in price if you really think about it. The SUV (which I LOVE) is around that price for a BARE hull. Harrys hull is finished WITH decks at that price point. I like the little thing. The only thing it shares in common with the gladesman is FUNCTION. Anyone who looks at the hull and thinks it is a gladesman knock off should look closer. I like the gladesman too for what it is, a glorified canoe. This boat of Harry's is the same thing in that respect, a glorified canoe. However, compared to the ECC gladesmen it is hella cheap!

P.S. I still can't get over his name, Harry Spear! I swear...When I break into porn I'm stealing his name! lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i agree, at 2500 it sounds like a fair price


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> i agree, at 2500 it sounds like a fair price


My biggest question...is it fit (stability) for a poling platform? Me, I would personally want a poling platform on my microskiff. I was just looking closer at this design and came to the realization that I designed a little skiff in Rhino 3D that looks a lot like this thing. I never finished it. Just tossed it to the side like so many other things I draft-up. C-Sensation, If I were you. I would give him a call. 
IMHO Pick up a used trailer and motor and snatch up one of his hulls. That might bring the whole rig into a better price range.  



> ...this thing looks like it would fly with a 15 hangin on it,


I wouldn't do it. A 15 seems a bit much for this. A 9.9 might be as much pony as you would want on such a lightly build boat like this IMHO. You gonna track down the builder and get a test ride?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ahhh thats where i am one step ahead of you OB, i have my 15 merc still and i can get a trailer new for around 700


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ahhh thats where i am one step ahead of you OB, i have my 15 merc still and i can get a trailer new for around 700


You are golden then!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, nothing canoe like about it.
Hard chines from stem to stern.
Flat bottomed for displacement and stability.
More along the lines of a low shear crab skiff.
Very simple, very old school design in current materials.

I like it, can't figure out why... :

I think the stepped bottom is an attempt to move aerated water
away from the centerline of the hull so the prop finds solid bite,
and a way to remove flex from the essentially flat bottom.
Probably structural foam overlaid with glass and epoxy.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont see why a 15 wouldnt work on that :-/ ive put bigger motors on smaller boats and am obviously still around to talk about it  ;D.........


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i just got off the phone with harry, the hull is 3900, but he said he would throw in a polling platform and leaning post for the front deck and rig it with a gas tank in the front and run the fuel line, but thats just a bit out of my price range :-[ i really like the boat too


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice entry into the micrskiff niche...

Wasn't Harry one of the designers of the HPX?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Nope, nothing canoe like about it.
> Hard chines from stem to stern.
> Flat bottomed for displacement and stability.
> More along the lines of a low shear crab skiff.
> ...


Yeah, you know what...it IS a lot like a crab skiff...a VERY low sheer crab skiff. Maybe, nahhh....screw it, I'll write it...I wonder what a low sheer Indian river skiff would be like? lol






> Nice entry into the micrskiff niche...
> 
> Wasn't Harry one of the designers of the HPX?


Yeah, he was. This is actually his third micro that I know of.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

3900...hmmmmm that kinda kills it for me. I KNOW I saw the hull on CL for less than 3000. He had an add for two hulls. I guess those hulls are gone or something.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

this hull here is a prototype, the mold isnt even built yet


----------

